# Standard Poodle Growth Chart Update



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

This is so helpful to us folks on PF! Thank you for doing a such a great job on this!
Mira is estimated to be about 35.4lbs when full grown.. a very, very small standard compared to yours!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Mithy said:


> This is so helpful to us folks on PF! Thank you for doing a such a great job on this!
> Mira is estimated to be about 35.4lbs when full grown.. a very, very small standard compared to yours!



Isn't she already like 22-23 inches at 6 months? I could have gotten that mixed up. 

From the pics I have seen of her...I don't think she will be small! I'm pretty sure she's bigger than Naira already and is half her age.

But smaller compared to like Rory for example who I think is 27 in and 70 lbs.


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I think she's 22 1/2 inches at 7 months and the updated weight I have is 28 lbs at 28 weeks. The golden doodle chart stated she'd be around 40lbs 25 in and this chart says 35.4 lbs.

I think she looks huge in pics because of her haircut! Even the vets were surprised of her weight. I do need to weigh her again since I'm pretty sure she gained. I did the math by current weight X 100/percentage from chart (based on age)


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

This is just fabulous! Thank you so much. I have forwarded the info to some other poodle people who may be able to add some data. 

One suggestion. There are a lot of math-phobic people out there who have trouble looking at a graph and figuring out how to use it to predict the adult weight of their puppy. So could you provide a chart with factors for each age that people could use to figure out the predicted adult weight? I'm thinking of factors to multiply by, not divide by. So for example, the graph looks like an 8 week old puppy is about 12% of his adult weight. So you could divide by .12 to get the predicted adult weight or you could multiply by 8.33 (1/.12). I think multiplying is easier for some people. Also it would be nice to have factors that are generated by the data, not by eyeballing a graph. 

So then people could fill in their own charts. You would supply the factor, and the poodle owner would fill in the weight, multiply it by the factor and get the predicted adult weight. 

Age Weight x Factor = Predicted adult weight


8 weeks ____ x 8.33 = __________________
12 weeks ____ x 3.70 = __________________
etc.


----------



## Mvinotime (May 25, 2015)

I love that idêa cause I'm totally math phobic lol if my info will help the cause my seven mos old spoo is 25.5 inches and 64 lbs.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

peppersb said:


> This is just fabulous! Thank you so much. I have forwarded the info to some other poodle people who may be able to add some data.
> 
> One suggestion. There are a lot of math-phobic people out there who have trouble looking at a graph and figuring out how to use it to predict the adult weight of their puppy. So could you provide a chart with factors for each age that people could use to figure out the predicted adult weight? I'm thinking of factors to multiply by, not divide by. So for example, the graph looks like an 8 week old puppy is about 12% of his adult weight. So you could divide by .12 to get the predicted adult weight or you could multiply by 8.33 (1/.12). I think multiplying is easier for some people. Also it would be nice to have factors that are generated by the data, not by eyeballing a graph.
> 
> ...


Thanks that would be me, I had a hard problem figuring out any of those growth charts.:adore:


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I still don't get it am I missing something here lol


----------

